# Wattwürmer plümpern



## Amante (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe versucht Wattwürmer durch "auf der Stelle trampeln" frei zu spülen und zu sammeln. In einer STunde hatte ich 14 läppische Würmer gesammelt - also wohl nicht so erfolgreich. :-(

Wie siehts mit dem plümpern aus? Ich hoffe mir kann jemand die Vorgehensweise beschreiben.

Zu meiner Methode:
- Haufen suchen
- Auf der Stelle die Beine anheben (Füße nicht vergessen)
- Durch den Sog wird der Schlamm unter den Füßen weggeschwemmt und (gelegentlich) liegen Wattwürmer frei oder treiben irgendwo rum.

Meine Probleme:
- Trampelt man nicht auch die Würmel Platt?
- Ich seh nix im Wasser, wie soll ich die Würmer nun mit meinem kleinen Netz (Ketcher) rausfischen?
- Warte ich bis das Wasser trübe ist oder Suche die Stellen später wieder auf ist nix an Würmern zu sehen.
- Der Krater scheint nach beendigung des "Trampelns" leicht zusammenzusacken, werden die Würmer evtl. wieder verschüttet?


Einige der Probleme werde ich wohl auch beim Plümpern haben - wie geht man damit um?


Generell brauche ich zum Plümpern wohl einen Plümper - also so eine Gummi Manschette zum WC reinigen, nicht dass ich so eine jemals benötigt hätte ;-)
Als Stiel einen Besenstiel nehmen?


? Amante


--

Suchworte fürs Forum / spätere Suchen:
Wattwurm Watwurm Forke graben Watt Newbie Newbee Anfänger Anleitung


----------



## ManniS (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Eigentlich ist Plümpern ganz einfach.

Man nehme eine Besenstiel, auf der einen Seite eine Klostampfer und auf der anderen Seite ein Küchsieb aus Metall mit Stiel befestigen. Direkt auf dem Wurmhaufen stampfen und anschließend den Wattwurm mit dem Sieb aufsammeln.

Damit man die Würmer besser sieht, bau dir aus Plexiglas und Holzleisten eine Platte, die du aufs Wasser legst. Am besten mit einem Band am Gürtel festbinden. Durch das Plexiglas (40 x 60 cm) geschaut, siehst du den Sandboden viel besser.

Achtung, durch das Pöddern werden die Würmer bis zu 1 Meter neben das Loch geschleudert.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Moin!
Mit einwenig bastelarbeit ist Wattis Plümpern kein Problem mehr. 
Guckst du hier!


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Hallo,
die Vorgehensweise wurde ja schon gut beschrieben, aber bitte vorher informieren, ob das Plümpern vor Ort nicht verboten ist. Diesbezüglich gab es vor etwa einem Jahr in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern nämlich einige Probleme (Wohlenberger Wick)


----------



## Amante (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Hallo,
danke für den Link - hier hast Du das ganze ja ausreichend beschrieben 
Also 50cm tief plümpern - und mit dem EImer wirds dann klappen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die Vorgehensweise wurde ja schon gut beschrieben, aber bitte vorher informieren, ob das Plümpern vor Ort nicht verboten ist. Diesbezüglich gab es vor etwa einem Jahr in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern nämlich einige Probleme (Wohlenberger Wick)



Hi, in der Wohlenberger Wiek ist das Plümpern mit dem Plümper (was fürn Spruch) nicht verboten. Der Junge Mann von dem du sprichst hat das ganze mit einem Akuschrauber und Propeller gemacht. Sprich Maschinell und nur das ist laut KÜFO verboten.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Ja Jörg, genau so war`s! Jetzt fällt`s mir auch wieder ein. Gut das immer aufmerksame Leser an Board sind. Danke.


----------



## Amante (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

also irgendwie bin ich dafür zu blöd :-(
hab den plümper genommen und dann halt rauf runter rauf usw.... ergab nach viel arbeit ein 30? cm tiefes loch bzw krater... würmer sogut wie fehlanzeige... ok den eimer zum gucken hatte ich nicht....

ich schätze in einer stunde insges. 7 würmer.... (gibts hier keine kotzenden smilies?) naja zum schluss meine tretmethode angewandt, das brachte dann noch 4

so ein ******* :-(

dann auf 6 watties 6 dorsche gefangen 3 mini 35, 43, 43 immerhin


----------



## hechtrudi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

versuch es mal mit einer  runden metallplatte 35 cm durchmesser am eisenstiel!muss schön schwer sein,das geht wie  verrückt.lg rüdi #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Das hat mit Plümper oder Metallplatte nichts zu tun. Entweder waren die Würmer tiefer als 30 cm oder es war keine gute Stelle. Ich plümper grundsätzlich in einem Loch zwei mal. Oft kommen beim zweiten plümpern erst die Wwürmer hoch. Dann ist es aber auch ein sehr großes Loch. Versuch es noch mal, Übung macht den Meister.


----------



## Bodo (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Moin
Hast du es schon mal mit graben versucht? Diese Methode halte ich persönlich für effektiver. Dazu brauchst du eine Forke und ein größeres Metallsieb. Mit der Forke einfach vor den Haufen stechen und ab damit ins Sieb. Ich gebe zu, es geht etwas in die Arme aber 100 Wattis in einer stunde sind an der richtigen Stelle kein Problem. Am besten geht es zu zweit. Du kannst das Sieb aber auch auf einem Schlauch von einem LKW- oder Treckerreifen festmachen. Probiers einfach mal aus.


----------



## ManniS (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Ich glaube, dass größte Problem ist die gekräuselte Wasseroberfläche. Also egal ob Eimer oder Plexiglasscheibe mit Rahmen, unbedingt etwas nehmen um die Sicht auf den grund zu verbessern.

Manni


----------



## Waldi (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Moin Amante,
mensch was passiert denn wenn Du mal 100 Würmer erbeutest?
Wenn 6 Würmer = 6 Dorsche dann 100 Würmer gleich ?
Ich grabe mir die Dinger im Watt -  100 Stück in der Stunde sind die Norm. Allerdings hat man da ja die Probleme mit der Sicht nicht. Man steht ja im Trockenen. Einfach Grabegabel und bei den meißten Häufchen losgraben. Man muß aber schon etwas tiefer - eine Gabeltiefe reicht oft nicht aus. Ja so ist das ja oft im Leben, hier bei uns am Knock kannste Dich satt mit Würmern eindecken - aber fangen kannste zur Zeit nicht viel. Irgendwas ist ja immer.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Hi, in der Nordsee ist graben bestimmt ertragreicher. Hatte ich in Frankreich auch gemacht aber in der Ostsee bringt plümpern mehr.


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

also ich hab das mal einiger Zeit (Jahre) mit ner Senke und 
ner Grabeforke bei Laboe ganz erfolgreich gemacht.
Da ist ein echt großes Flach..
Ende März Anfang April war das auch Klasse auf Seeringelwürmer (Kneifer)
Nachteil bei der Senke war, dass sie in den scharfen Muscheln hängen bleibt.
Und allzuviel darf man auch nicht reingeben sonst wird Sie zu schwer.
Am besten ging das zu zweit...
Gernot


----------



## Amante (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

danke für die Tipps! ich werde mal schaun ob ich das Suchen effektiver gestalten kann


----------



## ex-elbangler (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wattwürmer plümpern*

Mit ner Senke fange ich mir im Sommer immer Garnelen in der Ostsee

der beste Köder überhaubt.#6


----------

